

Genetic Algorithm Car Evolution Using Box2D Physics (v2.2) - thret
http://www.boxcar2d.com/index.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Do we have to see a new variant on this every week? Or every month? It's fun
to watch, it's cute, it's cool, but it's getting tedious.

~~~
kordless
This version is definitely an improvement, and interesting to watch. I welcome
it.

BTW, the purpose of the voting widget on the left is for you indicate whether
you like it or not: <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

------
smlacy
This doesn't actually look like a Genetic Algorithm to me.

What I would expect is that with each generation, the "most fit" car or cars
from the previous generation are combined with small mutations, and then "duke
it out" in the next generation.

What i'm seeing is that each "generation" includes 20 different vehicles, each
of which mutates a little bit. I'm not seeing that much trial and error or
different versions of the same "DNA".

------
jimt
It's been running for over an hour now, and they don't seem to be getting any
better. How long is it supposed to take?

------
Derbasti
Wow, this is amazingly fun to watch!

------
BornInTheUSSR
Can we genetically evolve algorithms for genetically evolving cars?

------
jerome_etienne
fun toy. suggestion: do it with some fake animals with legs and all

------
jerome_etienne
suggestion 2: guide more the mutation to avoid spawning for hours without
success

